# Terwin's True Silver Arrow - call name Sterling



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I have decided that I am getting myself a male puppy! So the subject of the thread is his registry name and his call name. So excited!!

Everyone is now 2 weeks old, and since I have NO idea who I am going to be getting, I will be posting pics of ALL the male pups until I know which one is mine!

I tried REALLY hard to keep the pup # as close to the first week as possible, but they've already changed so much!! I think Merle #1 and Merle #4 are mixed... oh well.

Edit: Merle #1 and Merle #4 WERE mixed up so I fixed it.

Black Tri Male #1


Black Tri Male #2


Blue Merle Male #1 


Blue Merle Male #2


Blue Merle Male #3


Blue Merle Male #4


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Here they are again at week one! For comparison and keeping track of growth / changes

Black Tri Male #1


Black Tri Male #2


Blue Merle Male #1


Blue Merle Male #2


Blue Merle Male #3


Blue Merle Male #4


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

So cute! Congrats! I like #3 and #4 .


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you! At this point, I love all of them and I don't think I would be sad at ALL!

My visiting days are June 20th, July 5th and July 11th. Gotcha day is July 18th!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

They are precious. It will be fun watching them grow for the next several weeks.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

And then I'll be able to spam with pictures on a daily basis! lol..


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

So excited for you!! Such beautiful babies  Do you mind if I ask what breeder this is? You can PM me ^^


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Only one more month of waiting left! It will be so worth it and I can't wait to see tons of pictures and hear about your new pup!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Nah, I already got the breeders permission to promote her - I'm getting him from Terwin Aussies


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

3 weeks old and their eyes are finally open!! I'm starting to struggle to keep them properly labeled...

Black Tri Male #1 - 3 weeks


Black Tri Male #2 - 3 weeks


Blue Merle Male #1 - 3 weeks


Blue Merle Male #2 - 3 weeks


Blue Merle Male #3 - 3 weeks


Blue Merle Male #4 - 3 weeks


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Eek! Eyes are open!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Ah knooow!! So cute!!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Soooooo cute!! I know it's probably too early to tell, but has the breeder noted any differences in personalities yet?


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't think so  but my first visit is next weekend so I'll be able to let you guys know anything that's going on!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Puppies have open eyes!!! Things are getting exciting. I admit I still really like the merle boys, 1 and 4. I don't envy you having to choose, hopefully the breeder will be making the choice easy for you. I wouldn't have wanted to choose from Lad's litter, he had some super cute siblings. So glad his breeder chose.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Warning: incoming flood of pictures - 18 to be exact.

Blue Merle Male #1 - 4 weeks old




Blue Merle Male #2 - 4 weeks old




Blue Merle Male #3 - 4 weeks old




(more)


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Blue Merle Male #4 - 4 weeks old




Black Tri Male #1 - 4 weeks old




Black Tri Male #2 - 4 weeks old


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

The black tri males look like little bears!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

That's what I said!! I love it! I had someone ask me if they were Bernese Mountain Dog pups. All I could think of was "wow, that was fast" LOL


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

EEEEEEEEEEE so cute!!!!!!!!!! I like blue merle #4 and black tri #2


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I love them all.. I can't pick.. I am so screwed if the breeder gives me more than like... 2 to choose from


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

The first merle (I think) has some FUNKY eyes, like he's a little freaky looking right now hahahaha. You should get him


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I just want to pick one now!! Lol


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Blue Male 3 is my fav!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

What did you tell the breeder you're looking for? What kind of puppy will she pick for you?


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Well, I asked the breeder how she picks her pups homes and this was her answer: "As for picking pups for people, I watch my pups as they grow to get an idea of personality types. The. At eight weeks he entire litter is analyzed for structure to determine which pups are going to be considered for my breeding program. Then the pet owners will spend time with the pups at eight weeks and we will talk about which ones they like and which ones would be suitable for their lifestyle."

She knows I prefer a male, and that he is to be a therapy dog and also an active / competition dog.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

missc89 said:


> Well, I asked the breeder how she picks her pups homes and this was her answer: "As for picking pups for people, I watch my pups as they grow to get an idea of personality types. The. At eight weeks he entire litter is analyzed for structure to determine which pups are going to be considered for my breeding program. Then the pet owners will spend time with the pups at eight weeks and we will talk about which ones they like and which ones would be suitable for their lifestyle."
> 
> She knows I prefer a male, and that he is to be a therapy dog and also an active / competition dog.


That all sounds great. I hope you get the perfect pup. 

My want for another Aussie puppy is even worse looking at these pups. I really, really want a blue merle male!


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

They are so cute! It looks like a couple of the merles may have some blue in their eyes but its hard to tell when they are so young. I really like blue Merle 2's markings but blue Merle 1 is also adorable! OK and Merle 3 has some neat markings too, love the black patch on his face! I know I had the hardest time picking Roo, the breeder wanted one of the most active pups to go with me and it came down to 2 at the end and happened to be my 2 favorites in the litter. Still not sure why I went with him, the other pup was slightly more active, the trouble maker of the litter, smaller built, marking similar to my other Aussie.. Exactly what I wanted but there was something about Roo I liked


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah, I would even be okay with having one of the girls. It would totally derail this thread and I'd have to start a new one called "Sterling is actually... Juvia!" but then I wouldn't have any of the weekly pictures of her. Hopefully the breeder would send some lol. 

I THOUGHT I really really wanted a blue merle (and I still really do) but I so would NOT mind one of those black tri's! I'm absolutely terrified that I won't get a pup, but there are 9 and honestly the chances of me NOT getting one are slim, but it's always a possibility. I get to visit this weekend though and I'm going to ask her if she thinks I am definitely going to get a pup from this litter or if I'll have to wait because I'm taking time off of work to be able to make sure he isn't going to be alone for the first 2 weeks (so is my bf ^-^) so yeah..

But I don't really have 1 I like more than the others so her choosing for me would just be helping me in narrowing down my choices.

Edit: Someone pointed out to me that Sterling is a gender neutral name, so I may just keep it as Sterling for a girl too!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Why do you think you wouldn't get one? At this point she should have her list pretty finalized and be able to tell everyone for sure whether or not they are getting a pup. If you were looking for a show prospect or something very specific maybe the right pup wouldn't be there, but you want an active pet and I'm sure most of the puppies will fit that description. And it's always easier to get boys than girls so probably no issues there! I think if she's letting you visit and she's already generally approved you for a puppy, she's not going to pull the rug out from under you now.

You can't really pick a puppy based on a picture anyway. Once you meet them you will get a much better idea of which ones you like and don't like. I had four girls to choose from and was pretty easily able to make my decision with Hazel. The breeder had already picked her for me anyway so I just confirmed the choice, but it really wasn't that hard to narrow it down.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks Elrohwen! I guess I'm just so excited for this dog I'm trying not to get TOO excited in case thing's don't work out..


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

missc89 said:


> Thanks Elrohwen! I guess I'm just so excited for this dog I'm trying not to get TOO excited in case thing's don't work out..


Once the puppies are on the ground and you have a visit planned, I think you're allowed to get excited


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

elrohwen said:


> Once the puppies are on the ground and you have a visit planned, I think you're allowed to get excited


XD!!!!!!!!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Blue merle #3 and Tri #2 are my favs!

Can't wait to meet him!!!!!!!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

More pictures!! 5 weeks old!! 

They are now in the order of preference based on their personalities when I met them this past Saturday:

Blue Merle Male #1



Black Tri #1



Blue Merle #3



Blue Merle #2



Black Tri #2



and the final blue merle has a high possibility of being kept by the breeder, and luckily I didn't like his personality as much as the others (a few females even beat him) but I'm going to post his picture anyway because he's just so darn cute!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Merle #4 - breeders pick


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Omg they're all sooooo precious! Teeny little polar bears!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Blue Merle 1 has lovely eyes, hard to tell with a puppy but he is a handsome little fellow. I love Blue Merle 4 as well he has very nice markings. Black tri 2 looks like a teddy bear, so cute. Hopefully your breeder will help you choose the perfect puppy. Not much longer to wait now.


----------



## Ilovedogs56 (Apr 12, 2015)

Black tri #2 is ADORABLE!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Black Tri #2 is my favorite, too, but I'm a sucker for a nice thin-to-medium blaze. They're all adorable, though! You'll love whichever one you get.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I really love that Merle #1 has blue in his eyes too Remaru


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

6 weeks old and picking him up 2 weeks from tomorrow!

Merle #1 



Merle #2



Merle #3


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Merle #4



Tri #1



Tri #2


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow 2 weeks! I'm sure you're so excited!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

SO excited! And I'm finishing moving this weekend so I just HOPE it will go by super fast!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

missc89 said:


> SO excited! And I'm finishing moving this weekend so I just HOPE it will go by super fast!


And also-also we need to go shopping for Sterling like the weirdo doggy maniacs we are. I never leave a pet store without spending like... 80 bucks or more... LOL!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Those last couple of weeks are so hard to wait. Do you have a better idea of which puppy now? Black Tri 2 is really cute, looks like a cuddly little teddy bear, but I admit I have a preference for merles. It would be hard for me to choose between Merle 1 and 4, their markings are really nice. I went to a dog show today, somehow I found myself surrounded by Aussies. So much fluffy. The little MAS in the herding group was too cute.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Merle #4 is my favorite  I'm so excited for you  hopefully the 2 weeks passes really fast


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Merle #4 is breeders pick but Merle #1 is her 'favourite' out of the litter, and my favourite too. My choices go Merle #1, Tri #1, Merle #3


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Seriously jealous and totally excited for you!! Merle #1 has some hilarious spotty eyebrows it's adorable hehe ^_^

Has she made a decision on who will go to which family yet?


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

They are so adorable! Merle #1 is really nice, and the markings on Merle 2 and 3 are fun! And that tri 2 looks like a little bear!


----------



## Ilovedogs56 (Apr 12, 2015)

Tri #1!


(too short)


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

No, but someone is picking their pup up on Thursday the 16th and since I'm higher up in the waiting list I have to go pick him up sooner rather than later, so I'm gonna go pick him up on Friday the 17th at 7pm!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

That is just so freaking exciting!!!


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

So excited for you! Can't wait for all the pictures!!!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

YAY!!!!!!!! not too much longer


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

7 weeks old and I pick him up in FOUR days!

Merle #1



Merle #2



Merle #3


Merle #4



Tri #1


Tri #2


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

You still haven't found out which is yours? That would be killing me!

Are other puppy buyers picking up on the same day?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> You still haven't found out which is yours? That would be killing me!
> 
> Are other puppy buyers picking up on the same day?


IIRC she said she was picking him up a day early. 

And yea! Do you know which is yours yet?!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ireth0 said:


> IIRC she said she was picking him up a day early.


I'm surprised it's that organized! I don't think more than 2 puppies in Hazel's litter went home on the same day. Pickups were spread out over 4 or 5 days based on when people could drive out and get them. I like the idea of meeting the other puppy buyers though and doing it around the same time, though I guess that's a lot more chaotic, especially if you are signing contracts and AKC paperwork, etc.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

The BC breeder I've been stalking actually does all the pick-ups on a weekend. She gives everyone a time to show up but spread over a couple of days I don't imagine it's too bad.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Watson and Hazel's breeder said "They are ready to go home this day. Tell me when you want to come." Privately she told me the puppies had better all be gone by the following Monday because she was so ready to get rid of them. LOL She's older and has some shoulder issues going on, and 9 is a lot of hooligans. The biggest hooligan of them all went home the day before Hazel, and the litter was practically calm when I got there, so really it was just him that needed to go to make the rest of them manageable.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

That's exactly what my breeder said - 

There's someone picking their pup up on the 16th and she asked if I could come on that day at 7pm (which was a HUGE no because it's a 6 hour round-trip for me) so I'm taking a half day on Friday to go pick him up at 7pm and the rest are going to pick theirs over the weekend. She has them all assessed at week 8 (tomorrow) and won't send them home before then.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

missc89 said:


> That's exactly what my breeder said -
> 
> There's someone picking their pup up on the 16th and she asked if I could come on that day at 7pm (which was a HUGE no because it's a 6 hour round-trip for me) so I'm taking a half day on Friday to go pick him up at 7pm and the rest are going to pick theirs over the weekend. She has them all assessed at week 8 (tomorrow) and won't send them home before then.


So.... you find out which is yours tomorrow?!?!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I didn't find out which Alaskan Klee Kai I was getting until I looked into his crate at the airport! (I knew I was getting a boy, and Cas and his brother were similar-looking black and white males, but the breeder didn't decide which was mine until the very end. I think Cas was a little smaller, which I wanted, although he grew into a standard anyway.)

You must be getting super excited! Can't wait to see which is yours. If I were picking one for myself, it'd still be tri 2! Love those markings.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Hoooray!!! It's so close! So exciting! I hope the assessment means you know which pup is yours!


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Tri #1 is ADORABLE (well, they all are). It looks like he's been eating quite well too, haha. Can't wait to see pics of your boy


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

ireth0 said:


> So.... you find out which is yours tomorrow?!?!


Haha unfortunately not.. she is still going to give me the final choice out of all of them when I go and pick him up FRIDAY!!!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

OMG! Just a couple more days. I can't wait for baby aussie pics!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm really excited for you and excited to see which puppy is yours! Getting a new puppy is always extremely exciting, but your first as an adult is such a big thing.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

elrohwen said:


> I'm really excited for you and excited to see which puppy is yours! Getting a new puppy is always extremely exciting, but your first as an adult is such a big thing.


I know!! I feel kind of bad about all the other dogs I'll be getting after Sterling because it won't be as 'monumental' in my mind (which may not be a bad thing!!) but I am just beyond excited and a proud dog mama already (also that pic of hazel is so cute! She's definitely Watson's daughter!!)


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

missc89 said:


> I know!! I feel kind of bad about all the other dogs I'll be getting after Sterling because it won't be as 'monumental' in my mind (which may not be a bad thing!!) but I am just beyond excited and a proud dog mama already (also that pic of hazel is so cute! She's definitely Watson's daughter!!)


Yes, Watson definitely holds a special place in my heart because he is my first. I also love my first rabbit the most, even though he's kind of a jerk and our second rabbit is so much nicer and more fun.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

SO SOON. HOW ARE YOU ABLE TO CONTAIN YOUR EXCITEMENT!?!?!

Can Sterling and Meeko PLEASE meet in the future??? <3 I'm planning a trip to Ottawa for this summer!


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Can't wait to see which one is yours! I don't think I'd be able to stand not knowing for so long!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Almost puppy day! Almost puppy day!!!!! Sorry I know that wasn't helpful at all but I can't wait for pictures.


----------



## SamiSaysRawr (May 26, 2012)

Can't wait to see photos


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Counting down the hours!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 2, 2015)

Do we have a puppy yet?!


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

IIRC she got tri #2


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Pictures....pictures....PICTURES!!!!!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 2, 2015)

Tri #2 was my favorite from the get go! I'm pretty sure I need some pictures to confirm that though.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm sure you are super busy with new puppy and adjusting.. but the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Tri 2 was also my pick from the very beginning, although they were all adorable. Anxiously awaiting photos!


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm sure she'll be back soon. She has new pictures up on Facebook. Probably just busy with new puppiness


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Watson and Hazel's breeder said "They are ready to go home this day. Tell me when you want to come." Privately she told me the puppies had better all be gone by the following Monday because she was so ready to get rid of them. LOL She's older and has some shoulder issues going on, and 9 is a lot of hooligans. The biggest hooligan of them all went home the day before Hazel, and the litter was practically calm when I got there, so really it was just him that needed to go to make the rest of them manageable.


Lincoln's breeder also told me she was ready to see them go, too. Lincoln was the biggest pup in the litter and no one wanted him, so I took him and he turned out to be the best boy out of the litter, I think!



missc89 said:


> Merle #4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That tri is KILLING me, he looks like a little bear!!!! Kind of reminds me of how Lincoln looked when he was that age, his little face was so squishy and cubby looking!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

No pictures yet?


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah, we're being neglected!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Guys I'm here I'm uploading pics from my phone to photo bucket and I swear there's going to be pics soon


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

CrimsonAccent said:


> I'm sure she'll be back soon. She has new pictures up on Facebook. Probably just busy with new puppiness


Basically...

And still trying to finish unpacking, and cleaning. lol


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

taquitos said:


> SO SOON. HOW ARE YOU ABLE TO CONTAIN YOUR EXCITEMENT!?!?!
> 
> Can Sterling and Meeko PLEASE meet in the future??? <3 I'm planning a trip to Ottawa for this summer!


Yes they TOTALLY can!!!!!!!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

And Crimsonaccent is right - I got Tri #2!!! He's been absolutely fantastic lately and I love him too much already lol as soon as I learned how to properly tell what his "potty tells" were, since we got home we've had 1 accident out of excitement inside the house and today we're still hoping that 0 sticks it out. He loves his raw food, and he's just the sweetest, calmest thing ever right now, which I will relish in because I know he won't stay like this for long.

Anyway enough of my babbling here are some pictures


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I can't wait for pictures!!

ETA: The pictures are here!!!! He is so cute!!! He looks like a teddy bear. How do you not just squeeze him all day?


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Such a little bear!

Was he your pick of the litter? I forget.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

CONGRATS! It has been such a pleasure following your journey to getting this pup, switching breeders and waiting and all... Kudos to you and your patience! Now the real adventure begins


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

OMG! I'm dyyyyyyying. So cute! Why did you end up getting him instead of one of the other males?


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh goodness I didn't realize the pictures were so big! :/ No he was actually one of my last pics to be honest lol he was the whiniest one there when we went to visit the litter at 4 months old. I love him to pieces though.

Thank you Canyx!! It wasn't easy but it was 100% worth it - I am already getting compliments on how such a good dog he is and how well behaved he is for such a young pup. This breeder has given me a really good start and all I can hope is to have the patience not to screw this up (and when I don't you can bet I'll come crying here lol)

The three most Merle of the merles were already gone when I got there, and the breeder said they nick-named him 'grizz' because he was such a giant teddy bear and she seemed to really love this guy and I knew she wouldn't suggest him if he wasn't a good match for me.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Why did the breeder pick him for you? I'm nosy and like to hear details  Matching puppies with homes is not easy!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

It's in my edit  if it's not enough info I can give more lol I don't mind. This was a really awesome experience for me.

Basically he was the calmest of the bunch and he had shown the most improvement in the 7th to 8th week of development, even though he's going in to a fear period he is such a brave puppy.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

He sounds like a good first Aussie for you then!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

That's what I thought! She's a tricky breeder... she's luring me in to the breed with this one and then I'm going to be hooked. I asked if she was ever going to breed Blush (the red tri I met when I met the breeder for the first time) with the blue merle she kept from Sterling's litter and she said "Yes" (after doing some mental calculations and connections to make sure they weren't related) and I already said I wanted a puppy from that litter. So... yeah lol research is fun and all but I love my Aussie right now. (Ask me again in like 5 months though!!)


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

missc89 said:


> That's what I thought! She's a tricky breeder... she's luring me in to the breed with this one and then I'm going to be hooked. I asked if she was ever going to breed Blush (the red tri I met when I met the breeder for the first time) with the blue merle she kept from Sterling's litter and she said "Yes" (after doing some mental calculations and connections to make sure they weren't related) and I already said I wanted a puppy from that litter. So... yeah lol research is fun and all but I love my Aussie right now. (Ask me again in like 5 months though!!)


I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop with Hazel. The first few months before they turn into teenagers are so much fun!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh I'm SO glad I found this forum half a year before I got my puppy - I don't think I've ever felt this well-prepared for anything in my life!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

He was the cutest pup in the litter (in my humble opinion, haha), so I'm glad he was the best temperament match for you as well!


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

What a cutiepie!!! So happy that everything worked out for you. He is adorable. Congrats!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

He was my favorite, too -

Congratulations!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Aww look at him, he's so fluffy!

Congratulations.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

YAY! I'm so happy for you and glad that you are loving your new pup! I am so insanely envious of you right now. He is so cute, fluffy and perfect. I cannot wait to watch this little guy grow up.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

SO FLUFFY. Sterling is too cute omg I can't ;-; Congrats!!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I will try to get a video of him playing in his water bowl. It is ridiculously adorable.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG I'm so jealous  congrats on your new puppy and he looks so fluffy and teddy bear like. You're going to be busy for awhile  enjoy it


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 2, 2015)

Congratulations!!! You have the patience of a saint. I know I absolutely wouldn't have been mature enough to wait for the right breeder to come along after what you went through. And I'm older than you! 

He really is a STUNNING pup. And I think you/your breeder made the right choice by choosing a mellow pup. I thank my lucky stars every day that I asked for the most mellow pup in the litter as my first personal dog. It gave me the opportunity to make mistakes and still have a calm, bombproof dog. I think you'll find the same thing! 

Bit by bit I'm falling a little harder for aussies... Your pup isn't helping my case!!


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

He is so cute, looks like a little bear!! I'm glad you are enjoying him! I'm a little jealous of his calmness. I never got the sweet puppy stage with Roo, he was a terror at 8 weeks lol But I guess I was the crazy one that asked for the trouble maker drivey pup.. Keep us updated and enjoy him!


----------



## DogTheGreat (Jul 9, 2015)

I think he'll wind up being a beautiful adult. Makes me miss when my Aussie was still a little angel fluffy pup (and didn't make me want to drive off a cliff at times in the name of insanity). Enjoy him.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

missc89 said:


> That's what I thought! She's a tricky breeder... she's luring me in to the breed with this one and then I'm going to be hooked. I asked if she was ever going to breed Blush (the red tri I met when I met the breeder for the first time) with the blue merle she kept from Sterling's litter and she said "Yes" (after doing some mental calculations and connections to make sure they weren't related) and I already said I wanted a puppy from that litter. So... yeah lol research is fun and all but I love my Aussie right now. (Ask me again in like 5 months though!!)


Yep! aussies / MAS are like potato chips, you can't have just one ... I am already planning for my next one, which we will be shooting to add to our family when Lincoln is 2 - 4 years old.

It's funny, but Lincoln's insanity is endearing, not annoying ... though our other dogs might have a different opinion haha :grin:


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Kingfisher said:


> Congratulations!!! You have the patience of a saint. I know I absolutely wouldn't have been mature enough to wait for the right breeder to come along after what you went through. And I'm older than you!
> 
> He really is a STUNNING pup. And I think you/your breeder made the right choice by choosing a mellow pup. I thank my lucky stars every day that I asked for the most mellow pup in the litter as my first personal dog. It gave me the opportunity to make mistakes and still have a calm, bombproof dog. I think you'll find the same thing!
> 
> Bit by bit I'm falling a little harder for aussies... Your pup isn't helping my case!!


I'm thinking of getting myself a BC next...I'm insane lol the more I'm learning about dogs (by actually having one) the more my list of dogs that I want to own is actually SHRINKING! Hurray for realistic expectations!!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

missc89 said:


> I'm thinking of getting myself a BC next...I'm insane lol the more I'm learning about dogs (by actually having one) the more my list of dogs that I want to own is actually SHRINKING! Hurray for realistic expectations!!


Yea, I definitely found that living with Luna has really helped me fine tune what I like and what I don't like.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Right!? I'm like "ohman do I ever NOT want a Malinois or a Dutchie anymore!" and I don't think I'm going to get an ACD either. I don't want anything that's really stubborn and willful - I get enough of that from my boyfriend lol


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I remember you posted something on FB about wanting a million breeds and I said you would narrow that down a lot once you got a dog. Just wanted to come here and say

TOLD YOU SO :whoo:

Hahaha.

The more dogs I have lived with or known well, the more I really narrow down what I want and can live with.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I really hope my comment to that was "Yeah you're probably right" lol


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

missc89 said:


> I really hope my comment to that was "Yeah you're probably right" lol


Haha. What is it about Sterling that is narrowing down your list of breeds? Things you like about him? Things you don't like? I'm just curious


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I love how well he listens and how much he likes to be close to me, don't mind the biting thing, but I know that if I had a dog that was more willful I'd be a lot more frustrated than I am. He's also not as soft of a dog as I was expecting with an Aussie, which I am really loving right now, and he's so biddable!! He already knows when he's done peeing in the grass to run right up to me for a treat (which he ALWAYS sits for!)


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

missc89 said:


> I love how well he listens and how much he likes to be close to me, don't mind the biting thing, but I know that if I had a dog that was more willful I'd be a lot more frustrated than I am. He's also not as soft of a dog as I was expecting with an Aussie, which I am really loving right now, and he's so biddable!! He already knows when he's done peeing in the grass to run right up to me for a treat (which he ALWAYS sits for!)


That's awesome! I can't wait to see what he's like when he's grown.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Me neither!! He's going to be so handsome. He met like 30 people yesterday and 3 dogs and he was SO good! He and the Husky were the most well-behaved dogs there (an off-leash husky who doesn't gobble their food - seriously! She was a saint!) and at the end of the party (people started to show up around 3pm) he was totally zonked out. It was adorable. 

And yes, I OK'd it with the Vet before inviting the dogs over and I made sure they were all dogs who have been up-to-date on their shots and don't have any other type of health issues.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

missc89 said:


> And yes, I OK'd it with the Vet before inviting the dogs over and I made sure they were all dogs who have been up-to-date on their shots and don't have any other type of health issues.


Hey, don't need to defend it to me. I took both dogs out everywhere before they finished their shots. The risk depends a ton on where you live and in some places isn't a risk at all.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

elrohwen said:


> Hey, don't need to defend it to me. I took both dogs out everywhere before they finished their shots. The risk depends a ton on where you live and in some places isn't a risk at all.


Oh that was more for like a "yep I did my duty and OK'd it first" because I was actually the stickler being all "NO DOGS AROUND MINE!" and as soon as my vet OK'd it my attitude totally changed LOL


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

missc89 said:


> Oh that was more for like a "yep I did my duty and OK'd it first" because I was actually the stickler being all "NO DOGS AROUND MINE!" and as soon as my vet OK'd it my attitude totally changed LOL


Yeah, I remember being pretty worried about it when I got Watson, until I talked to my vet and he said he hadn't seen a case of Parvo outside of a handful in the poor parts of the city (20min from my house). I think people can be too careful about bubble wrapping their puppies and not taking them out for socialization when they are small. Obviously if you live in an area where parvo runs rampant and there are stray unvaccinated dogs everywhere, you need to be super careful, but lots of places aren't like that.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Exactly! And I am fortunate in a way that I don't live somewhere where parvo does run rampant, so as long as I don't take him somewhere where a lot of dogs congregate we'll be fine. My vet also said that she has seen a growing number of ticks in my town over the years so I gave him some flea and tick prevention medication.

It's funny because there are so many things I think I was really adamant about doing with my puppy that right now I'm like "Yknow what you need what you need and that's basically all I can do for you" lol


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

How are you liking puppy-momhood? Is it what you expected? Is it harder or easier than you thought?


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Honestly? It's easier. I really do feel like ya'll are the reason it's so easy - ya'll prepared me for every worst-case scenario and ya'll are the best resource I think I ever could've asked for. I know what to expect from a puppy, I'm working on training him, yes he's frustrating with the biting and the chewing on me and the peeing everywhere still, but he's a puppy, it's totally normal, and I'm really not bothered by it all that much. Although in getting a dog it has really reinforced my want to find a dog-friendly workplace or work form home.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

That's awesome! I'm jealous, Ryker was such a PITA when he was a puppy I didn't enjoy it much at all haha. I totally feel you on wishing that you could work from home! It breaks my heart to leave them in the morning


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh he's a PITA but I seem to have patience for dogs - guess that's where all my human-related patience went LOL


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Glad you are enjoying Sterling and that puppyhood isn't as hard as you thought! Kairi was a breeze as a pup and learned so fast. I remember how much fun she was! 

You can't really know if a breed is truly right for you unless you own them sometimes. I will be very very careful to ever get another BC. They just aren't nearly as stable! LOL.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hahaha aww. This is true, but my list was at over 200 before and now it's down to 101 (and no there are no Dalmatians on my list!)


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

missc89 said:


> I love how well he listens and how much he likes to be close to me, don't mind the biting thing, but I know that if I had a dog that was more willful I'd be a lot more frustrated than I am. He's also not as soft of a dog as I was expecting with an Aussie, which I am really loving right now, and he's so biddable!! He already knows when he's done peeing in the grass to run right up to me for a treat (which he ALWAYS sits for!)


Heh heh nooooo aussies are a lot of things but soft is not one of them. They shouldnt have the golden type temperament that you see a lot with the conformation show dogs, they had to breed some of the body sensitivity and suspicion the breed had in order to be shown (which I dont personally agree with because it takes away what makes aussies who they are).

I know that technically have a MAS, not an aussie, but they are very similar and my boy is from sport/working lines (mother was half standard and was from foundation working lines, dad was from show/ sport lines) and he is a little dynamo ball of CRAZY! I am glad he isnt the size of an aussie because if he was ... dang LOL. I have bruises and cuts from him as it is and he is only 18 inches and 35 lbs.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Heh heh nooooo aussies are a lot of things but soft is not one of them. They shouldnt have the golden type temperament that you see a lot with the conformation show dogs, they had to breed some of the body sensitivity and suspicion the breed had in order to be shown (which I dont personally agree with because it takes away what makes aussies who they are).
> 
> I know that technically have a MAS, not an aussie, but they are very similar and my boy is from sport/working lines (mother was half standard and was from foundation working lines, dad was from show/ sport lines) and he is a little dynamo ball of CRAZY! I am glad he isnt the size of an aussie because if he was ... dang LOL. I have bruises and cuts from him as it is and he is only 18 inches and 35 lbs.


Haha. I kicked (on accident) my foot into my Aussies mouth as he came open mouthed charging towards me....that was a year ago and I still have a scar. I have one on my hand where same thing, he was behind me opened mouth and I put my hand back and right in. Lol. 

You are right, he was 70lbs and gave me a new bruise or cut almost daily from his body slams and his mouth was always open smiling. Lol. 

To OP:
Glad you are enjoying your Aussie. They are my heart breed. So much work, but so much fun and love. To have an Aussie you must have a sense of humor and be able to laugh it off. Lol.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

He's a goof and whenever he does something that really gets me he'll usually shake me off like "Fine! I'll stop, jeez" and go back to being a goof and I can never stay mad at him for long, ever. And he's so smart.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

missc89 said:


> I love how well he listens and how much he likes to be close to me, don't mind the biting thing, but I know that if I had a dog that was more willful I'd be a lot more frustrated than I am. He's also not as soft of a dog as I was expecting with an Aussie, which I am really loving right now, and he's so biddable!! He already knows when he's done peeing in the grass to run right up to me for a treat (which he ALWAYS sits for!)


Yep, be prepared to never do anything or go anywhere alone for the next 15 or so years haha


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Yep, be prepared to never do anything or go anywhere alone for the next 15 or so years haha


That's WHY I got an Aussie


----------

